# I can't get my rabbit to go into the hutch



## tilybud (Nov 4, 2012)

at night 
I have a Mollys Mansion hutch which has a large run area then up a ramp to the sleeping area. We have put an extra floor on the run area so it has 2 levels. Ive also stapled heavy duty polythene to the sides of the run apart from where the door is, then stapled silver bubble wrap insulation to the hutch area and roof covered with the polythene so its all draught and water proof.
Well peter has been in this hutch for a few days now but every night its a battle to get him to go into the bed area which has a sliding door to shut it off from the run so that he can keep warm, there is plenty of room in there for him.
I have been coaxing him in with veg every night but its getting harder as he knows what im doing.
Tonight i have left him to it as thought 25mins was enough to try 
The door is open to the bed area and its covered at the front and obviously the run sides are covered do you think he'll be ok ? It hasnt given frost tonight.

I'll try to put a pic on if i can


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It sounds like you have weatherproofed well, so I am sure it will be better for the buns to have the choice as to whether they go in the bed area or not. Just put loads of hay in the bed to tempt them.


It also means they can be active at dawn, which is their natural active time. 

The bed is quite a small area, so it would be unkind to close them up in it.


----------



## tilybud (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks i was worried i'd done the wrong thing leaving him out of the bed area.

Its not too small has 2 sides bed & living bit and as we've put a shelf above the bed bit to make it cozier he can also jump onto there.

I'll leave him with free access, what about when it goes really cold again ?

Im sure it was stressing him out me coaxing him in then sliding the door across behind him.

I can't wait til they've both had their ops in jan then can go back together mid March, im hoping to get them a playhouse or shed then with a run attached will be so much easier for cleaning them out


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I used to put Barney to bed every night and it became more and more difficult, I leave him now. I do check when its keen frost that he has taken himself to bed and usually he has, although sometimes he is in the living area part not his actual bed area.

I check his eyes to make sure there is no residue, I believe that is an indication that a rabbit has been in a draught. For us so far so good.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine have a cat flap to their run thats never locked. If they are silly enough to sit there when its cold,.thats up to them!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> Mine have a cat flap to their run thats never locked. If they are silly enough to sit there when its cold,.thats up to them!


I used to think the same way, but I was told that rabbits will stay out in the cold (I'm talking bitter cold) and it can cause problems with their eyes and they can get pneumonia. Not sure how true that is but I don't take chances when its bitter cold.

If Barney is really being difficult and he needs to go into his hutch, I have two panels (like small aviary panels) I hold in a "V" position to guide him in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I used to think the same way, but I was told that rabbits will stay out in the cold (I'm talking bitter cold) and it can cause problems with their eyes and they can get pneumonia. Not sure how true that is but I don't take chances when its bitter cold.
> 
> If Barney is really being difficult and he needs to go into his hutch, I have two panels (like small aviary panels) I hold in a "V" position to guide him in.


Never experienced this, I know many people that let their rabbits have 24/7 access to the run and they have never had a problem due to them staying out in the cold. There was most likely an underlying condition with the rabbits that might have had this happen.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rabbits should have 24 hour acses to their run, if they get cold they will go to bed

also, the molly mansion is much too small for a bun, you need a hutch of atleast 6 x 2 foot with a run of atleast 6 x 4 foot, rabbits need a lot of space.


----------



## tilybud (Nov 4, 2012)

The Mollys Mansion is only a temporary home, until him & Tinks can go back together. He has a rose run attached to it also.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I really believe rabbits need to be left to follow their natural instincts as much as possible. You can't set a bedtime for a rabbit or 'put it to bed'. Surely the best option is a large living space, with outdoor/indoor options which is safe enough to allow them free roam of 24/7. As long as they have lots of options, including bolt-holes and a really warm safe area to go and snuggle in when it gets cold, then they'll be fine.

I used to get uptight about this when I first got Buddy but I soon realised I was fighting against the grain and it was much better to follow his lead and fit around his natural routine then try and enforce one upon him. That's not to say it isn't frustrating sometimes; the shed is pretty much arranged around the corner *he* decided he wanted his toilet to be in, despite my best efforts!

Just my opinion


----------



## tilybud (Nov 4, 2012)

What about when its really cold ?

My other hutch is a normal 5ft double with a run attached, I tend to undo the run and cover the hutch at night, if I was going to let her have free rain then i would have to leave the hutch open at night and wouldnt be able to cover it properly.

I cant wait til theyre back together and ive got a shed for them !


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The only time we shut one of our trios away last year was when it was exceptionally cold and snowy, and one of the group was very vulnerable.

Other than that, we leave it up to them. Most snuggle up in the colder weather, but one or two much refer to sit out. 

Your set up is well weatherproofed, so your bun will be fine.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Put his food in his bed, he'll soon learn to go straight there, mine do.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

tilybud said:


> What about when its really cold ?
> 
> My other hutch is a normal 5ft double with a run attached, I tend to undo the run and cover the hutch at night, if I was going to let her have free rain then i would have to leave the hutch open at night and wouldnt be able to cover it properly.
> 
> I cant wait til theyre back together and ive got a shed for them !


get a tarpaulin and tie it over the top of the run, if you get a nice large one you can drape it over the sides of the run too to keep the wind out.
my rabbits are never shut out of their runs.


----------

